# Stocking tank



## Jim 642 (Nov 2, 2012)

Can anyone give me a nice peacock stocking list for a 40gal breeder tank. Thanks


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

Perhaps Jacob peacock or OB peacocks


----------



## johnmark03 (Feb 21, 2013)

Mbuna cichlids represent some of the most instinctual, active, colorful fish within the cichlid family. They thrive in the shallow sand and rocky bottoms of Lake Malawi. However, they have specific needs that their owner must be willing to meet.


----------

